# Radical Rendezvous Places



## r3yn (Jul 15, 2019)

Where do y'all meet interesting, radical, alternative, punk, WHATEVER people? Tips? Ideas? Secrets?

Because fuck Starbucks.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 15, 2019)

I mean, basically always at Starbucks. I'm a big ol' chai tea latte soy milk kind of guy.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 15, 2019)

look for Starbucks alternatives, really, I've met some badass people at ol whatevertheheck podunk coffee shops in the US


----------



## Jackthereaper (Jul 15, 2019)

If its to meet new ppl for business or a date, any coffee shop, local bar, or even the bowling alley.

If im traveling with a companion. Always tell them if we get split up and cant contact each other for one reason or another
1. consult your maps.me and head to the nearest post office.
2. If 2 or more post offices are similar distances go to the one on the alphabetically first street.
3. If they both start with the same letter go to the lowest numbered one.
4. If they are same number then go to the one in the lowest alphabetical geographic direction (n over s. Eeast Over west etc). This is a catch all for ridiculus situations that may not exist

Ive only had to use this technique once but it worked well.

Ive mis-read the original post i apologize.
Punk shows
Artist spaces
Maker spaces
Co-operative living perhaps though most co op dwellers ive met are twats. Ive met a few cool folks and even got introduced to squatting from a guy who lived in a co-op.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 15, 2019)

The county office or wherever it is in that particular town/city where EBT/General Assistance is issued. I recently did this in Oroville Ca which is a real shitter of a town and you don't really expect to meet anyone all that interesting anywhere here but I met 3 separate people there who were all really cool travel folk. 

If you have a pack of cigarettes you can probably meet about fifteen people who'll want to hang out and talk to you for at least five minutes. If you have weed and booze, you'll have to fight off all your new friends with a stick. If you're mobile, you've met a road dog and you're going on at least one road trip to the other side of town.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 15, 2019)

Jackthereaper said:


> If im traveling with a companion. Always tell them if we get split up and cant contact each other for one reason or another
> 1. consult your maps.me and head to the nearest post office.
> 2. If 2 or more post offices are similar distances go to the one on the alphabetically first street.
> 3. If they both start with the same letter go to the lowest numbered one.
> 4. If they are same number then go to the one in the lowest alphabetical geographic direction (n over s. Eeast Over west etc).



Ohhh, my bad homie I went to the post office located at 3642 E. Calvine Road. I didn't think you'd be at the other one at 3642 E. Calimyrna Ave. 

Man what are the odds of two post offices with the same physical address on streets starting with the same letter in the same town? I'm not giving you shit, that's some thoroughly planned out just in cases. I just think it's funny to ponder those odds.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 15, 2019)

...The Jambo?

...Right here, on this website?

Ive met more people on here that are actually worth hanging out with, and arent certifiably insane, than anywhere I've ever traveled through. But then again, im pretty anti-social.

I usually will go to a public space or park to meet other travelers, like the Square in Arcata, or DT in Eugene, ect. hanging around places where people always busk is a plus.


----------



## onandonward (Jul 15, 2019)

Hostels! They aren't really a place to go to recreationally, but I've met the most fascinating people at hostels by far. The environment fosters interaction anyway.


----------



## Odin (Jul 16, 2019)

Under Bridges... Areas with tables in Forest Preserves... Or at teh water wells, or.... eh... down by the RIVER!.... um... oh and sometimes at random campsites... deeep deep in the woods where at least four boxes of milwakees best or natty ice has been drank and the cans strew all around among the used condoms and broken glass... pipes... and doo doo.

Also the nice regular parks... but watch out for the po po and it has to have a nice out of the way bench or something to drink discretely... 

Where else... skate parks.. but only in the middle of the night while the trains are being built in the yard over the fence.

Last but not least... 1 am RUNS to the 7Eleven before the booze sales end at 2 am... Helps if your a few sidewalk slams into it... being sober at 7Eleven is just pointless.


----------



## Maxnomad (Jul 16, 2019)

It's extra weird that this is in the sex and relationships section


----------



## r3yn (Jul 18, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I mean, basically always at Starbucks. I'm a big ol' chai tea latte soy milk kind of guy.



AHahahahahahaha... oh man, I had never even heard of this movie. Thank you for making my day.


----------



## r3yn (Jul 18, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> I usually will go to a public space or park to meet other travelers, like the Square in Arcata, or DT in Eugene, ect.



What's Eugene like? I guess I will just have to go -- I've heard a lot of good things about the place.


----------



## r3yn (Jul 18, 2019)

onandonward said:


> Hostels! They aren't really a place to go to recreationally, but I've met the most fascinating people at hostels by far. The environment fosters interaction anyway.



Yeah, a good hostel fosters interaction. Big common tables, smoking balcony, cheap bar, etc. But most hostels I find nowadays seem to bring about the opposite: individual cubby-hole spaces in common areas, beds with curtains, cold and clinical looking steel and concrete with white interrogation lights.... HI hostels in general killed the scene. And now, hostels are so goddamned expensive.... I was just in Vancouver, and one night in a hostel was about $70 - $90! For a night! Where are my $10 hostel / hovel beds??? So i think this new culture and cost will remove the interesting people, all the bums and vagabonds and punks and freaks from the environment, and instead we will end up with a bunch of trust-fund kiddies thinking they're really "travelling rough". hahaha


----------



## r3yn (Jul 18, 2019)

Maxnomad said:


> It's extra weird that this is in the sex and relationships section



Hahaha, yeah, I guess so. I meant relationships in the platonic way. But a sex is fine, too.


----------



## Deleted member 25988 (Jul 21, 2019)

Platonic sex?


----------

